
Ask HN: How do you keep track of projects you delegate? - probolsky
Our company is growing and working on new kinds of projects that take place outside of our normal workflow which has existing tracking tools.<p>How do you track projects that you delegate?<p>I am open to everything other than a legal pad.
======
ChuckMcM
The obvious question is "Why not a legal pad?" :-) but more seriously, having
a notebook/lab book can be really helpful here. You can keep contemporaneous
notes and refer back to what is going on easily. I'll often walk around and
talk to engineers on the status of a project and then record in my notebook
what is happening. Then on weekly basis review my notes and call out things
for the next week to follow up on.

------
michael345
I do manage easily because I am more curious about managing my projects and I
am very very careful about the deadlines. I have made a to-do list for my
daily routines.

------
cimmanom
Do you need a personal tracker or a shared tracker? I use GTD as a system,
which can be tracked using any thing from a legal pad to Jira.

What problems are you trying to solve for?

------
tmaly
I use a variation of GTD in Jira and Confluence to track projects and get
automated status updates

